# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El Gobierno indio aprueba la construcción de diez reactores nucleares

## F. Lázaro

http://www.efeverde.com/noticias/gob...res-nucleares/




> *El Gobierno indio aprueba la construcción de diez reactores nucleares*
> 
> 
> El Gobierno indio aprueba la construcción de diez reactores nucleares. EFE/Nathan G
> 
> Publicado por: Redacción EFEverde 17 mayo, 2017 Nueva Delhi
> 
> El Gobierno indio aprobó hoy la construcción de diez reactores nucleares con una capacidad individual de 700 megavatios, que permitirán duplicar la energía atómica actualmente disponible en el país.
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (19-may-2017)

----------


## pablovelasco

Qué estúpidos son los indios... Instalando placas solares y molinillos de viento se consigue mucho más y seguro... Se ve que los países que no se pueden permitir gilipolleces van a lo seguro.

----------

F. Lázaro (20-may-2017),Jonasino (19-may-2017)

----------

